

How “omnipotent” hackers tied to NSA hid for 14 years–and were found at last - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/how-omnipotent-hackers-tied-to-the-nsa-hid-for-14-years-and-were-found-at-last/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9058701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9058701)

